# I rescued a GSD...now what? (long)



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi! Last week my friend called me and told me that a 4 year old female GSD was abandoned at her vet's office, and did I know anyone who might want it? Yeah, she's sitting in my kitchen right now.

History on the dog: She was owned by a breeder, bred intentionally once, accidentally (to her full brother from a different litter!) the second time. Was given to an older couple 2 days after the breeding. They found out she was pregnant, she had to have a C-section for the pups. She was spayed after that. They kept 2 puppies and dumped her. They said she was aggressive with other dogs (because she went after a Husky that got into her yard and jumped on her) and was "too clingy." I don't think she ever had any obedience-type training. She has no idea how to sit, walk on a leash or come when called. She is REALLY good about being handled - feet, ears, tail - anything I want to touch, pick up, move around, she's fine with that. She weighs about 65 pounds, has had all her shots and is spayed. She is kind of flat-footed and has a really long neck and a smallish head, but a lovely personality and seems very eager to please. Always wants to know where I am.

She is fine with my huge 2 year old male, even though he pesters her constantly. (On the plus side, my husband has finally agreed to have him altered, so I'm working on getting an appointment for that ASAP.) She does snap at him when she gets tired of him trying to hump her. She flirts with him all the time, though. *sigh* - little tease. They are having a bit of a power struggle on who gets to sit closer to me. 

We're working on the basics, and she's doing pretty well. However, I could use some advice about a couple of things- she is VERY interested in any small animals outside, to the point she is too distracted to "do her business." By small animals, I mean cats and chickens - she hasn't seen anything else around here. She is fairly curious about the cats when they come across her inside, but outside, she turns into a pulling, lunging, circling around me at a dead run maniac. She whines and runs to different windows if she sees them outside when she is inside. Is there anything I can do about this? My back is getting sore...

We went to the tractor supply store today for some training treats, and she barked a little at the other dogs that were there, and wanted to get into every box and bag in the place. It was like bringing a little kid to the candy store! Exhausting. However, she did fine with all the people and made friends with the cashier. 

SO: I will be looking at threads about hos to get her to be less reactive with other dogs, but does anyone have any advice on the cat/chicken situation, or anything else I might want to consider as I integrate her into the household and start her rather overdue training?

Thanks for bearing with this long post.

--Segeine


----------



## MimiG (Nov 12, 2014)

None of the behavior seems weird to me. Our GSDs often bark at cats and squirrels too. Showing interest in other dogs is OK and may indicate she's interested to go and play with them. But if she barks a lot and tries to hide in boxes, she may be suffering from an anxiety issue which can be taken care of by proper training and a loving home.
It's good to know she's friendly with humans, that's exactly what you want, to have a dog social towards humans and not other dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Obedience.  Get the obedience on her and you'll be able to stop 99% of that behavior and manage the other 1%.

I would get her into private classes to start and once she has the basics, put her in a group class to work on behavior around other dogs.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

A good trainer to work with you and your new GSD on obedience seems to be the ticket. As for focusing on chickens and cats...that's normal. Your GSD may have a high prey drive. Just keep in mind those chickens might end up chicken tenders if you leave your GSD unsupervised near them.

But also...it's only been a week. Your GSD is adapting to a new routine, a new family, and a new dog. Expect some turbulence.


----------



## Segeine (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh - she wasn't trying to HIDE in the boxes!! She wanted to check out what was IN the boxes!


----------

